
They Want It to Be Secret: How a Common Blood Test Can Cost $11 or Almost $1k - ekovarski
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/30/upshot/health-care-huge-price-discrepancies.html
======
pnutjam
Is anyone aware of a service where we as consumers could key in the
information from our insurance companies. What we pay, what the negotiated
rates are, etc? Glassdoor has a place for employer benefits, but it's largely
useless. Consumers should be able to compare prices among themselves,

I know I've seen huge differences in what I (and my employer) pay for similar
insurance, even when organizations are similarly sized.

I've also seen huge discrepancies in price charged vs price payed by insurance
company. Is anyone collecting this data? I sent an email proposing something
like this to propublica, but I've been thinking of setting something up
myself.

